# R3-SL differences



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

What, if any, are the differences in the 2008 and the 2009 R3-SL frames, visually the decals are a different colour, anything else?

The 2008 was black with white decals, where as I think the 2009 was black with silver decals. Can anyone confirm this please.

cheers

Ralph


----------

